# xml mit Jdom lesen und als Jtree anzeigen.



## raffnix (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo.
Ich weiss dieses thema wurde schon oft behandelt.Trotzdem möchte ich auch ein paar fragen dazu stellen.

Wie gesagt möchte ich eine Xml datei in einem Jtree darstellen.
1. Wie speichere ich die daten wus der xml am geschicktesten?
    im moment lasse ich mir den content als String speichern.
     Dann möchte ich per DefaultTreeNode einen Baum mit diesen Strings bauen.
     Gibt es da keinen simpleren weg oder sinnvolleren??
2.Kann ich die Elemente der xml direkt an Jtree übergeben??

irgendwie werd ich diesbezüglich aus der APi nicht schlau.


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

raffnix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Wie speichere ich die daten wus der xml am geschicktesten?


im dom !?



> 2.Kann ich die Elemente der xml direkt an Jtree übergeben??



ja, musst aber nen eignen renderer schrieben der dir das schön darstellt


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Mai 2005)

2. im allgemeinen Nein

=> wenn keine DTD und kein Schema da ist, hat dein DOM Baum normalerweise einen Haufen ignorable whitespace als Textknoten, der macht die Ausgabe ziemlich hässlich

du musst das ganze ggf. für die Ausgabe etwas aufpeppen


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> => wenn keine DTD und kein Schema da ist, hat dein DOM Baum normalerweise einen Haufen ignorable whitespace als Textknoten, der macht die Ausgabe ziemlich hässlich



naja ich nehm an er will nur die Elements darstellen. wenn er die aus deinem dom rausfiltert kannersie ja dem tree adden.


----------



## raffnix (17. Mai 2005)

Ich versteh nur DOM..
Ich benutze doch JDOM..

redet ihr von einem DOMtree???
hab in der api etwas gefunden um aus  einem DOMtree einen JDOMTree zu machen.

Wie erstelle ich denn einen DOMtree?? oder besser einen JDOMtree??

also ich möchte schon den Inhalt der einzelnen Elemente darstellen.

einen eigenen Renderer schreiben?? was ist das??


----------



## raffnix (17. Mai 2005)

Jaa so langsam und nach viel lesen wirkt es und man bekommt eine leise ahnung wovon ihr sprecht.
 :!:


----------



## Klaus2000 (2. Mrz 2007)

Habe in diesem Zusammenhang hier mal die DomEcho04.java von sun ausprobiert.
java.sun.com/webservices/jaxp/dist/1.1/docs/tutorial/dom/work/DomEcho04.java]DomEcho04.java
Aber sie funktioniert nichtmal. Warum?

Es wird compiled, aber folgende Fehler werden noch gemeldet:
Note: D:\eclipse_workspace\DomEcho04.java uses unchecked or unsafe operations.
Note: Recompile with -Xlint:unchecked for details.


----------



## Klaus2001 (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
was muss man tun um eine Antwort zu bekommen?


----------



## Roar (7. Mrz 2007)

suchfunktion benutzen :!:


----------



## Klaus2001 (7. Mrz 2007)

Das Posting, was ich gefunden habe, was auf den ersten Blick die selbe Frage stellt, geht aber auf ne andere Fehlermeldung ein. Dieses starten mit Dateiaufruf hab ich schon probiert, funktioniert auch nicht. Nuja, zwecklos...


----------

